# SPSP 8.17.07 - 8.18.07 (Fri nite to Sat)



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

I know, I know, starting to sound like a broken record with SPSP. But at least it's fairly close to me, and there's usually some fish to be caught.  

Arrived Friday evening, about 8:30ish. Not a lot of people fishing, but there was a group in my favorite spot, so I had to find a new spot. Weather was comfortable, except for the wind. Very windy for most of the night, and Saturday morning as well. At least the skies were clear for the most part, and got to see some meteors once again. 

Started out fishing for croakers, but perch & spots were the only thing biting my hooks. The guy fishing next to me on my left tangled up with me, then I saw he had a pretty good reason. It was a nice rockfish, looked to be around 21-23 inches. That was pretty much the big fish excitement for the night. My wife was with me once again, and was having fun catching perch & spots. And I finally coaxed a couple of croakers into coming home with us. But once the stars began to disappear, and the sun was again beginning to light the morning sky, we found ourselves all alone in the park, at least for as far as we could see. So we moved back to our more familiar spots.

Wasn't long after moving, my wife came running up to me, all excited. She showed me her catch. A 12" rockfish. Compared to the perch & spots she's used to, it seemed like a big fish to her. I told her they have to be 18" to keep. Disappointed, she had me take it off the hook and I released it back into the water. She doesn't like to use big heavy rods & reels. So she's using a very light rod, actually pieces of old spare rods slapped together, less than 6' long and a zebco 33 reel with 8 lb test. It doesn't cast very far, but far enough to catch the fish she likes.

Well, it was getting close to 6 am, and my eyelids were starting to feel very heavy. Just before I had a chance to doze off, I heard a commotion coming from my right, where my wife was fishing. I looked over, and she's running sort of "uphill", away from the water, and still holding the fishing rod. She's yelling at me, "help! help!". Before I could get there, I saw what was happening. She had a large fish on the end of the line, and was attempting to drag the fish out of the water and up onto the beach. Apparently the reel was overmatched by the fish and she could no longer reel it in. She had the fish close enough to shore that she was able drag it on up. She said her pole bent almost to the ground, and the fish was so strong she couldn't turn the handle. So she literally "landed" the fish by running uphill with it.  And it was indeed a rockfish, so I reminded her it has to be 18". She started to get worried. I pulled out the orange ruler, and it read 19 1/2"! "No problem! It's a keeper!", I said. She was so excited, and I was excited for her. Her first keeper, and I'm still trying to get mine. The fish was pretty skinny for it's size. It must have been really hungry, because it ate a night crawler. Now I know rockfish obviously get much larger than that. But for the type of fish she's used to seeing at SPSP, it seemed like a monster.

As the morning progressed, we still were catching spots & perch. Spots were pretty much all bait sized, 3 - 5", perch more like 5 to 6", but did get one @ about 10". Hadn't caught a croaker for a while, so I switched baits from worms to spot, in hopes of catching some blues, or maybe even a rockfish of my very own. After a while, I notice on one of my rods, the line was slack, and drifted way over to the right, crossing my other rod. Now it was still very windy, so I thought it had just drifted over. But the line on my other rod wasn't drifting. Why was only one rod's line drifting? "Hmmm... could be a fish, but the rod never moved, so that's strange", I thought. So I reeled in the slack. Had almost all the line in when I finally felt a tug. There was a fish on alright, but apparently didn't know he was caught. Once he "caught on", he put up a little fight. Soon I was pulling a bluefish, almost 16", out of the water. Little while after that, caught another blue @ about 14". That one did more of the traditional hit & run with it attack. Also had a few 12" rockfish, released, also bit on spot. And of course, spots & perch continued to bite.

As the fishing began to slow down where I was fishing, I could see a little farther down, the fishing was picking up. One guy was getting pretty hot. He caught what appeared to be some nice rockfish, but he released them, so I guess not quite keepers. He did get a couple of keeper flounders. Yes, flounder at SPSP. I believe the size limit there is only 15", and these seemed to be about that size.

We apparently lost all track of time, as we continued to get perch, spots, & small rock fish. By the time the ice in the cooler melted, we knew we had to go. By then, it was after 5:30 pm Saturday when got in the car and went home.

Totals:
White perch 30
Spot 30, took home 18
Croaker 2, 11 - 12 "
Bluefish 2, 14 - 16 "
Rockfish 1 keeper @ 19 1/2"
Rockfish throwbacks, 10 - 12", 5 or 6




----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Wife's first keeper rockfish. Must have been hungry, bit on night crawler.












First blue of the morning. And just a little red.












Grassy bass said _gracias_ when I let him go.












Fish on the cooler once again. I need a new cooler. Wasn't meant to be a chair.












Fish in the sink once again.











Say hello to the graduating class of SPSP 8/18/2007.












Now, say hello to my little friend. 











It was found residing within the gills of a white perch.











Now meet him (her?) up close and personal.











Porno for parasites:









----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



What would an overnight trip to SPSP be without some more sunrise photos? Sorry if it's getting boring for some. I think the air was especially clear due to the wind. Made for some nice photos.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



















































Here, I see a surfing demon. See his head here at the very top. The board is the long, bright yellow cloud.











Another view of the "surfer".... Guess it could be skiing instead of surfing...











3 photo panoramic shot:















































-----------------------------------------------



Until next time......


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Great report D. I always enjoy reading about your trips. Somehow you even make that isopod look cute! Normally they are :--|


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Nice report ... especially the pics!


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Very nice report*

It's funny but Bev (from Harbor Tackle) told me at her shop, she sees quite a lot of wives outfish their husbands because they can't cast far and the fish are real close to the shore while their husbands tries to cast towards England. Congrats on your wife's keeper striper!!!


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Nice pics..

P - kinda like when we had that little girly espresso w/ us and he couldn't get the bait out 30yds and landed the keeper right under our noses and lost several other nice fish... LOL... j/k Esp...

Oh yeah, didn't you do something similar...


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Huntsman said:


> Nice pics..
> 
> P - kinda like when we had that little girly espresso w/ us and he couldn't get the bait out 30yds and landed the keeper right under out noses and lost several other fish... LOL... j/k Esp...


Got that right. Ole Manny could have saved his energy by walking out onto the water and droping his line right on his feet.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

TunaFish said:


> Got that right. Ole Manny could have saved his energy by walking out onto the water and droping his line right on his feet.


LOL..YUP!!!!


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey D,

Nice report and congrats to your wife on the keeper rock, especially on the Zebco. Sounds like you have a perfect gift for your wife this Christmas.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

TunaFish said:


> It's funny but Bev (from Harbor Tackle) told me at her shop, she sees quite a lot of wives outfish their husbands because they can't cast far and the fish are real close to the shore while their husbands tries to cast towards England. Congrats on your wife's keeper striper!!!



Amen. Im not a wife... lol, but I always just toss my rod out and always catch tons of fish. I usually only do this where there are points and bars, predator fish chase baitfish close, so this makes perfect sense if you think about it. Ive always said either toss it close, or get to the channel edge.


----------



## djwon1 (Aug 8, 2007)

hey d...first time on this forum. NICE CATCH!  was just wondering...do you fish from the beach or the rocks at SPSP?


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

funny how boaters (especially in lakes and rivers) fish the shore while shore bound fisherman fish the deep...


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

djwon1 said:


> hey d...first time on this forum. NICE CATCH!  was just wondering...do you fish from the beach or the rocks at SPSP?


Welcome aboard, djwon1. We were fishing from the beach. It's an area of the beach that many people fish, marked off by the "no swimming" signs. If you are familiar with SPSP, the pics may provide a clue of where we were at.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

stupidjet said:


> funny how boaters (especially in lakes and rivers) fish the shore while shore bound fisherman fish the deep...


This is something that I also have wondered about. Kind of an aquatic version of "The grass is always greener..."


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

chump said:


> Hey D,
> 
> Nice report and congrats to your wife on the keeper rock, especially on the Zebco. Sounds like you have a perfect gift for your wife this Christmas.
> 
> ...


Hi Chump,
If you are talking about a new rod & reel, I've tried but she's not interested in anything over 6'. And nothing heavy. She doesn't like spinning reels. Never mind conventional, unless dropping from a boat. So I'm not sure what other options.


----------



## MDgirl (Jul 6, 2007)

I always enjoy reading your posts Desperado! In fact I look forward to it! Good Job!


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey D,

Ahhh. I hear you. Well, at least you've got a fishing partner that shares the same hobby as you.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## djwon1 (Aug 8, 2007)

yeah...i think i know what spot that is  really enjoy your posts...and i don't know about the other folks on here but i like the sunset pics. happy :fishing: ...maybe i'll see you two down there one of these days


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Nice report D. Gimme a holler next time you go out, I need to get rid of my skunk . . . and according to lore . . . it passes off real nice to someone who catches consistently


----------



## Armyguy (Oct 10, 2005)

nice pix and report. 

what kind of camera did you use?


----------



## FISHING4LIFE (Jul 14, 2006)

hey des. where were u ishing on the beach towards the light house? thanks and i am planning on going down 8-24. leme kno whether or not ur interested. cya


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Desperado said:


> Hi Chump,
> If you are talking about a new rod & reel, I've tried but she's not interested in anything over 6'. And nothing heavy. She doesn't like spinning reels. Never mind conventional, unless dropping from a boat. So I'm not sure what other options.


Hey Desperado ... again bravo on a beautiful and fish filled report. I think if you get her a 7'/8' rod with a nice (even pretty) spinner reel I think she will come around. Especially if you just convince her that this setup will let her bring in more fish like that. You can cast it out for her if that is her problem ... I cast the rods for the family but I feel my daughter will be into to doing that in a few years.


----------



## BrightFishing (Jun 12, 2007)

Very nice report and pics like you always post. Thanks, D.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

Armyguy said:


> nice pix and report.
> 
> what kind of camera did you use?


I think Ghostcrab asked the same thing a few weeks back. I'm using a Canon Powershot A620. Overall, a nice little camera. The Good: 7.1 mp. Lots of shooting modes. Hundreds of pics on normal AA batteries. Flip out swiveling LCD is nice. The Bad: No image stabilization, pics can come out shaky in low light. This model is already a couple years old. Been replaced with A630 8 mp & A640 10 mp.


----------



## FISHING4LIFE (Jul 14, 2006)

wanna go to spsp at nite on 8-24?


----------



## yankem (Aug 9, 2007)

i've never been to SPSP but it sounds like a pretty good hole to yankem. I was wondering how far is the walk from the parking lot to where the good fishing spots are? Are there a lot of creatures flying around at night eating your flesh? Is there any kind of light at night or should I bring some lanterns??


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

yankem said:


> i've never been to SPSP but it sounds like a pretty good hole to yankem. I was wondering how far is the walk from the parking lot to where the good fishing spots are? Are there a lot of creatures flying around at night eating your flesh? Is there any kind of light at night or should I bring some lanterns??


Walk is not long at all and yes there can be skeeters so always be prepared but they are not usually bad if there is a wond blowing. Only light is the moon ... you are actually on a sandy beach when you fish so bring sand spikes.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

FISHING4LIFE said:


> wanna go to spsp at nite on 8-24?


Fishing4life, sorry it took me so long to reply. Was busy working. Thank you so much for asking, but can't make it this Friday night.  

However, next time you are there (or anyone), if you see a big guy with fish-n-mate cart, couple of 12' OM's, and sittin' on his cooler, that'd be me, come on over & fish awhile...


----------



## Armyguy (Oct 10, 2005)

Very nice. This is what i took with my NIKON D40
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1208041004/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1032/1208041004_6557a177fa_b.jpg" width="1024" height="681" alt="DSC_0083" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1207165693/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1311/1207165693_1c60c9fec2_b.jpg" width="1024" height="681" alt="DSC_0074" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1207161165/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1106/1207161165_1cb8d5d81f_b.jpg" width="1024" height="681" alt="DSC_0073" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1208062488/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1049/1208062488_e31a84fcc1_b.jpg" width="1024" height="681" alt="DSC_0106" /></a>



Desperado said:


> I think Ghostcrab asked the same thing a few weeks back. I'm using a Canon Powershot A620. Overall, a nice little camera. The Good: 7.1 mp. Lots of shooting modes. Hundreds of pics on normal AA batteries. Flip out swiveling LCD is nice. The Bad: No image stabilization, pics can come out shaky in low light. This model is already a couple years old. Been replaced with A630 8 mp & A640 10 mp.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

That's beautiful, Armyguy. Looks like we had the same idea. Perhaps we need a fishing sunrise/sunset photography forum. J/K . Nikon D40, a digital SLR, very nice camera.


----------



## FISHING4LIFE (Jul 14, 2006)

hey man where exactly were u fishing? near the light house? or where? i wanna catch fish on friday and dont want the pee youu lol. thanks and cya out there sometime.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

FISHING4LIFE said:


> hey man where exactly were u fishing? near the light house? or where? i wanna catch fish on friday and dont want the pee youu lol. thanks and cya out there sometime.


F4L, sent you a pm.


----------

